# Se encontraron...



## Nathus

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo una tarjeta y quisiera escribir el siguiente texto en alemán, infortunadamente mis conocimientos de este idioma no son los mejores:

"_Un día se encontraron en el lugar menos esperado_" refiriéndome a dos personas

"_él era un poco distante, pero no por mucho_".

Sé que está como larga mi solicitud, pero le agradezco mucho a quien me pueda dar una mano con esto.


----------



## analisabeth

"_Un día se encontraron en el lugar menos esperado_" refiriéndome a dos personas

"_él era un poco distante, pero no por mucho_"

Aqui te va un primer intento:

" Eines Tages begegneten sie sich an einem unerwarteten Ort" 
" er war ein wenig *distant* ( si a lo que te refieres es, que mantenía distancia por tímidez= *schüchtern*), aber nicht (sehr) lange"


----------



## lady jekyll

Analisabeth:
¿se podría decir "Eines Tages begegneten sie sich am unerwartesten Ort/am meist unerwarteten Ort/am wenigsten erwarteten Ort"?


----------



## analisabeth

am meist unerwarteten Ort- esta opción no me parece demasiado acceptable. Yo no lo diría así, aunque en este caso, al ser de tipo ... poetico... supongo que se puede. Mejor las otras.


----------



## muycuriosa

analisabeth said:


> am meist unerwarteten Ort- esta opción no me parece demasiado acceptable. Yo no lo diría así, aunque en este caso, al ser de tipo ... poetico... supongo que se puede. Mejor las otras.


 
A mí me parece que en ese caso hay que parafrasear:
'... an dem Ort, an dem sie es am wenigsten erwartet hätten'.
La primera solución que has dado - 'an einem unerwarteten Ort' - me parece muy elegante, aunque menos precisa, es verdad.
Las otras tres propuestas, ladyjekyll, me parecen incorrectas.
(Para formar el superlativo correctamente debería ser 'an dem am wenigsten erwarteten Ort' - imposible para mí - o 'am unerwartetesten Ort' - que no me suena tampoco.)

Y pienso también que hay que decir 'distanziert', 'distant' no existe ('äquidistant' sí, pero 'distant' no).

Saludos


----------



## Nathus

Muchas gracias a todos! Están perfectas las respuestas  y todo me quedó muy claro.


----------

